# Backing up one drive to another?

## FizzyWidget

I have a few systems and i am moving them to Linux, under windows i use a program called syncback which will scan the source drive, then the destination and change only the files that needed to be changed, I have looked at rysnc but am not too sure if it can do what i need.

Basicaly i will be copying one /home dir on my main pc raid5, to the other /home dir on the other pcs raid5, for the other pc from raid5 to a folder on the laptop

can rsync do this?

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

You are right.

rsync will do this.

----------

## d2_racing

I use this command when I backup my things :

```

# time rsync -aHA --del --force --stats --progress /mnt/source /mnt/destination

```

----------

## FizzyWidget

guess i need to get off my bum and sort out nfs, and read rsync man page to understand the command  :Smile: 

----------

## Jaglover

You can fire up an rsync server, then you do not need to mount anything.

----------

## FizzyWidget

time rsync -aHA --del --force --stats --progress rsync: // 192.168.1.1 / home /home/dfoo   (removed link :p)

works fine  :Smile: 

----------

## feystorm

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> You can fire up an rsync server, then you do not need to mount anything.

 

You dont need an rsync server to not mount. Rsync works over ssh natively.

----------

